# Best Place to Advertise Matrimonial Ads in Dubai and Abu Dhabi



## topgun129

Hi,

I'm currently living in the United States (US) but would like to someday settle down in the UAE. I would like to meet somebody who has been living in the UAE for several years (South Asian Expat) or even a local UAE national. 

What/Where are the best places to advertise matrimonial ads in the UAE? Where are they currently advertised the most? Can you provide some links?

I think newspapers or websites would be best, but I'm definitely open to other options. I saw gulf news has a classified section but I wasn't sure how to go about advertising in the paper. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont think dating sites are allowed anywhere in the UAE officially.


----------



## |James|

%^##@$#@@$#@


----------



## jojo

...... and sadly the forum cant recommend anything "unofficial" 

Jo xxx


----------



## |James|

is it purely coincidental that every online chatroom is filled with people of a certain race that would like to marry the first female they meet online? and they are persistent too...

Jynxy stay off the chatrooms!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I changed my 'online social page' to UAE, and I get like 10 or so messages a day that read something like... 


----Hi, you are beautiful. I am looking for very special wife. I very nice man. Will take very good care of you. Please write me back so we can begin our life together.---- 

blah blah blah

I think I am going to change it from reflecting here, as its so annoying. Even though its illegal here for dating sites, they really do need to find a 'solution' that they can compromise with so that the people here who need/want to use online dating systems, do so without annoying other people with avenues that are not online dating sites.


----------



## Jynxgirl

|James| said:


> Jynxy stay off the chatrooms!


How am I suppose to find a spouse ?? Geesh.. :focus:


----------



## jojo

Jynxgirl said:


> How am I suppose to find a spouse ?? Geesh.. :focus:



Unless he's got loadsa money, you dont need one hun LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl

jojo said:


> Unless he's got loadsa money, you dont need one hun LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I think I would actually prefer he didnt have loads of money. But do enjoy a partner in crime... plus the crazy monkey sex would be nice  (was that tmi??)


----------



## jojo

Jynxgirl said:


> I think I would actually prefer he didnt have loads of money. But do enjoy a partner in crime... plus the crazy monkey sex would be nice  (was that tmi??)



good heavens - you cant go on a shopping spree without a big bank balance!! the "things" you mention are easy to find and even better to lose!

Jo xx


----------



## |James|

hmm ever ask them to send you their credit card info in advance?


----------



## Jynxgirl

jojo said:


> good heavens - you cant go on a shopping spree without a big bank balance!! the "things" you mention are easy to find and even better to lose!
> 
> Jo xx


I HATE shopping. Can not stand malls. You couldnt pay me enough to go to a mall.

I make pretty decent money.


----------



## topgun129

Besides dating sites, does Khaleej Times or Gulf News run ads in their print newspapers?


----------



## Jynxgirl

No, its not allowed here at all. There is no 'dating' advertising of any sort allowed here.

Even Craigslist is banned here... You cant even go to the rant and raves section as its in the 'personals' area.


----------



## cautious_mover

Jynxgirl said:


> I think I would actually prefer he didnt have loads of money. But do enjoy a partner in crime... plus the crazy monkey sex would be nice  (was that tmi??)


Jnx - I can assist with the Crazy Monkey Sex if you get stuck for a partner.....

Just one request...no bananas !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

cautious_mover said:


> Jnx - I can assist with the Crazy Monkey Sex if you get stuck for a partner.....
> 
> Just one request...no bananas !!!


Thanks. I am good. I have bananas


----------

